# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  المفاضلَة بين نساء الدُّنيا والحور العين في الجنَّة -درجةً وجمالاً-؛

## احمد حامد الشافعى

فقد  اختلفَ أهلُ العِلْم في هذه المسألة على قولَين، فمِنهم مَن قدَّم الحور  العين، ومِنهم مَن قدَّم نساء الدُّنيا، وقد وردَ في ذلك أحاديث وآثار، لكن  لم يصحَّ منها شيء ولو صَحَّ لكان قاطعًا للنِّزاع في المسألة.
 والذي يظهَر -والله أعلم-: أنَّ حال المرأة المؤمنة في الجنَّة أفضل من حال الحور العين وأعلى درجة وأكثر جمالاً؛ فالمرأة الصالحة  من أهل الدنيا إذا دخلت الجنة فإنما تدخلها جزاءً على العمل الصالح وكرامة  من الله لها لدينها وصلاحها، أمَّا الحور التي هي من نعيم الجنة فإنما  خلقت في الجنة من أجل غيرها وجُعِلَت جزاء للمؤمن على العمل الصالح، وشتان  بين من دخلت الجنة جزاء على عملها الصالح، وبين من خلقت ليُجَازَى بها صاحب  العمل الصالح؛ فالأولى ملكة سيِّدة آمِرَة، والثانية - على عظم قدرها  وجمالها - إلا أنها ـ فيما يتعارفه الناس ـ دون الملكة، وهي مأمورة من  سيِّدها المؤمن الذي خلقها الله تعالى جزاء له.
 ينظر: «تفسير القرطبي» (16/ 154)، و«التذكرة في أحوال الموتى وأمور الآخرة» له (985/ 3).
 وقد سُئِلَ الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - : هل الأوصاف التي ذكرت للحور العين تشمل نساء الدنيا؟
 فأجاب: "الذي يظهر لي أن نساء الدنيا يكنَّ خيراً من الحور العين، حتى في  الصفات الظاهرة ، والله أعلم"؛ ينظر «فتاوى نور على الدرب».
منقول للفائدة

----------

